

Automated Sharing of Personal Info Over Email - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=76&a=2

======
hobarrera
Cross posting from [1] now that this has a dedicated thread:

I like the proposal, but rather than using special (unfriendly) subjects, I'd
use custom email headers. eg: X-Autorespond: name, age, location

Why? So that clients that do not support this protocol will display a normal
email to the end-user, instead of something not-so-friendly.

This also means that the body can be free-formed text explaining to the user
what this message represents, and how to support this protocol.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8282632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8282632)

------
hobarrera
As for implementations, a server-side app where users grant permission for you
to inspect emails/auto-reply might work. Most users grant permissions without
even reading, so that won't be an issue.

If it's open-source, us geeks that don't actually click "authorize" without
reading can set up our own server anyway.

------
innguest
Instead of filling out forms over and over again with my name, address, phone
number, etc, I could simply generate a one-time password that I give to the
other person and they put my email and one-time password on their system, it
sends me an email, fetches a JSON with the information that I've authorized
access to, and bingo.

Of course we could do this today with other technologies, but the point of
this is to leverage something that is already ubiquitous. Because of that I
think it's a powerful idea.

